# Counertenors, yes or no?



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

A pure and simple poll.

My opinion: countertenors creep me out a bit - but in a good way.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Tennessee is a right to work state. I voted yes because we can't discriminate.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Manxfeeder said:


> Tennessee is a right to work state. I voted yes because we can't discriminate.


? ?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I think countertenors contribute to society in a meaningful way. So yes, let them live!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Countertenors - yes. I love Andreas Scholl, and I like Michael Chance too. He is a patron of Norwich Baroque and we've seen him quite often. I remember he was singing a very profound piece in German about death once, in Norwich Cathedral. I don't understand German but I didn't want to look at the programme translation because we were on or near the front row & it seemed rude. But I didn't have to - he put so much expression into his singing that I could follow the emotions really well.

However, I don't say that I like countertenors better than tenors - I do tend to prefer the sound of an 'ordinary' male voice.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Dim7 said:


> ? ?


Right to work: meaning if a countertenor showed up, nobody at the union hall could shut him up. So if he wanted to sing, he can go for it.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

NO, They do creep me out.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

A refreshing no-vote!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Sure, I like them.

Why would they creep anyone out?


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

no. they sound gutless, lack resonance and remind me of a middle school boy making sound effects.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

No, they don't have to be killed but at least put them on a small island in the Caraïben.
As long as I never have to listing to them again .


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, but in very closed spaces.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> Countertenors - yes. I love Andreas Scholl, and I like Michael Chance too. He is a patron of Norwich Baroque and we've seen him quite often. I remember he was singing a very profound piece in German about death once, in Norwich Cathedral. I don't understand German but I didn't want to look at the programme translation because we were on or near the front row & it seemed rude. But I didn't have to - he put so much expression into his singing that I could follow the emotions really well.
> 
> However, I don't say that I like countertenors better than tenors - I do tend to prefer the sound of an 'ordinary' male voice.


Have you heard Iestyn Davies? He is phenominal. I have seen him in oratorio, recital and fully staged opera and there is nothing 'phoney', 'small' or 'lacking in resonance', in fact he had the biggest voice of all the singers when he sang in Rodelinda at ENO.

I find it interesting that you compare countertenors with tenors as normally the casting decision is usually countertenor or mezzo? (I'm thinking chiefly of Handel operas). Since I prefer a mezzo where there is a choice between the two I voted 'NO'. However, there have been some roles specifically written for countertenor (Oberon (Britten's Dream)/Apollo (Death in Venice)) and you wouldn't want anything other than a countertenor then.

N.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> Countertenors - yes. I love Andreas Scholl, and I like Michael Chance too. He is a patron of Norwich Baroque and we've seen him quite often. I remember he was singing a very profound piece in German about death once, in Norwich Cathedral. I don't understand German but I didn't want to look at the programme translation because we were on or near the front row & it seemed rude. But I didn't have to - he put so much expression into his singing that I could follow the emotions really well.


Was it this piece by any chance?






Andreas Scholl's singing is wonderful here.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Those who get creeped out by countertenors, obviously didn't listen long enough to get beyond the initial thought of "a male! sings so high! wohoo, creepy..."

It really gets less and less creepy as you listen to the actual music and forget the notions of supposed weirdness it involves. Same way as most listeners who weren't exposed to classical music from early age have to get used to operatic singing, finding it awkward, initially.

How could you say "no" to this kind of vocal excellence:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The Conte said:


> Have you heard Iestyn Davies? He is phenominal. I have seen him in oratorio, recital and fully staged opera and there is nothing 'phoney', 'small' or 'lacking in resonance', in fact he had the biggest voice of all the singers when he sang in Rodelinda at ENO.
> 
> I find it interesting that you compare countertenors with tenors as normally the casting decision is usually countertenor or mezzo? (I'm thinking chiefly of Handel operas). Since I prefer a mezzo where there is a choice between the two I voted 'NO'. However, there have been some roles specifically written for countertenor (Oberon (Britten's Dream)/Apollo (Death in Venice)) and you wouldn't want anything other than a countertenor then.
> 
> N.


I haven't heard Iestyn Davies, but I shall try to. Thanks! :tiphat:

As for mentioning tenors, I was only saying that I prefer the sound of masculine voices in the usual style - I was not specifically talking about countertenor roles. I enjoy mezzo voices too - in fact, they are my favourite.

And as I explained, I do like countertenors, so I voted 'yes'.

Here is one of my favourite renditions featuring Andreas Scholl - he sings with the soprano Barbara Schlick.

Handel, 'And he shall feed his flock':


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

There is enough vocal excellence out there that I don't need to get it from countertenors. 

However, I do listen to some countertenor whenever I listen to Handel's Chandos Anthems as I don't believe there is a recording available without countertenors and it is too good of a work to pass up.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Was it this piece by any chance?
> (Bist Du bei mir)
> 
> Andreas Scholl's singing is wonderful here.


No, it wasn't - but who cares, I've just listened & it's beautiful - thanks so much, Siegendeslicht! :tiphat:

I've looked at my old programme at the concert that featured Michael Chance, and it was *Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust, BWV 170* by J. S. Bach - a mixture of recitative and aria.

Here it is - this time it's Andreas Scholl again!


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I like some countertenors, including the above-mentioned Scholl and Chance, but I do sometimes wish that HIP ensembles didn't use them _all the time_. Female alto voices are just more beautiful to me, and I would like an HIP recording of Bach's Passions or B Minor Mass with a woman singing those beautiful alto arias, but as far as I know it doesn't exist.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

It makes me feel rather queasy—not in a good way. I am listening to the Handel sample Aramis posted. The singer sounds almost indistinguishable from a woman. All things considered—composer's intentions, historical accuracy, novelty, whatever—I guess I'm not opposed. Should a man with a high voice be banned from public singing? :lol:


----------



## k1hodgman (Sep 8, 2015)

Have to be in a certain mood for them. Outside of that, I'll take a masculine Baritone over a Countertenor _any_ day.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Was it this piece by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's superb. I'm listening to it now with Marilyn Horn, just comparing different interpretations


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Ahhh, Andreas Scholl rarely misses the mark - Just listen to his artistry here:


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Yes to countertenors!

Philippe Jaroussky is the closest I ever hope to get to hearing the voice of an angel.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

But I also like Basses best of all - like the gentleman in the following youtube vid:


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

isorhythm said:


> [...] Female alto voices are just more beautiful to me, and I would like an HIP recording of Bach's Passions or B Minor Mass with a woman singing those beautiful alto arias, but as far as I know it doesn't exist.


Nikolaus Harnoncourt (Telefunken/Teldec): twice (Helen Watts and Jadwiga Rappé)
Richard Hickox (Chandos): Catherine Denley
John Butt (Linn): Margot Oitzinger

There are probably more, but I'm too lazy to check them all out.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

isorhythm said:


> [...] Female alto voices are just more beautiful to me, and I would like an HIP recording of Bach's Passions or B Minor Mass with a woman singing those beautiful alto arias, but as far as I know it doesn't exist.





Marc said:


> Nikolaus Harnoncourt (Telefunken/Teldec): twice (Helen Watts and Jadwiga Rappé)
> Richard Hickox (Chandos): Catherine Denley
> John Butt (Linn): Margot Oitzinger
> 
> There are probably more, but I'm too lazy to check them all out.


That was only BWV 232, but since you also mentioned the passions:

I.c. BWV 244: Hermann Max (Capriccio) with Lena Susanne Norin; Nikolaus Harnoncourt (Teldec) with Bernarda Fink; John Butt (Linn) with Clare Wilkinson & Annie Gill.
I.c. BWV 245: Nikolaus Harnoncourt (Teldec) with Marjana Lipovsek.

Bonus: BWV 248.
I.c. the Christmas Oratorio: at least I know of Ton Koopman (Erato/Warner) with Elisabeth von Magnus (Harnoncourt's daughter).

And, again, if you search more extensively, you might find some more.
Good luck!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Definitely not.

My idea of musical torture would being tied up in a room and forced to listen to only organ music (my apologies to the site owner) and countertenors. A steady diet of that would make me give up classical music altogether.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

I met my gf at a Counertenor concert. I also write organ music.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

^Another problem, I generally don't like Harnoncourt 

Yeah, I'm picky. But I'll check those out!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Stirling said:


> I met my gf at a Counertenor concert. I also write organ music.


My "girlfriend" is a countertenor.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Vesteralen said:


> Definitely not.
> 
> My idea of musical torture would being tied up in a room and forced to listen to only organ music (my apologies to the site owner) and countertenors. A steady diet of that would make me give up classical music altogether.


My oh my - Such loathing of organ music - Probably no good experience of what a good instrument in a great space under excellent hands and feet can do...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I generally prefer the female voice... but I certainly have no problem... even quite enjoy countertenors. I am especially fond of Andreas Scholl, Philippe Jaroussky, Max Cenic, Michael Chance, and several others and follow their work and recordings just as I might a favorite tenor, soprano, mezzo, etc...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I would also prefer the female voice, but with church membership in decline in some regions of the US, the choirs get smaller, and one appreciates all the vocal gifts of a select few who love to sing for services. 

In our own church choir I would gladly welcome a countertenor as our alto section is rather elderly and lacks proper tonal support and thus little projection in sound.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

isorhythm said:


> ^Another problem, I generally don't like Harnoncourt
> 
> Yeah, I'm picky. But I'll check those out!


Here's Bernarda Fink & Harnoncourt in _Erbarme dich, mein Gott_.
Have a try:


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Ilarion said:


> My oh my - Such loathing of organ music - Probably no good experience of what a good instrument in a great space under excellent hands and feet can do...


Actually, I reserve "loathing" for things much more reprehensible than music I don't like.

I use emoticons because I don't want people to attribute too much seriousness to some of my posts.

I guess it doesn't work that well.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Stirling said:


> I met my gf at a Counertenor concert. I also write organ music.


Well, if you know anything about me, you no doubt realize I like to be friendly, so in the interests of getting along, I guess I'll try to........

...no, sorry. It's too much to ask.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Are countertenors like counterrevolutionaries? What have they got against tenors?

Countertenors are like harpsichords, each one is very different, much less standard than a piano or a soprano so you have to take each one separately on their individual merits.

The comment someone made, that they are indistinguishable to female voices, seems false to me. I can almost always tell a countertenor when I hear them and so many of them seem a little off. While I have no problem with them doing Handelian female roles they usually sound out of place and probably nothing like the tone of an actual castrato. They are often singing at the extreme edge of their vocal range and while it can sound almost perfect it also sounds strained usually.

They are preferable in choral roles I think, where soaring is the rule rather than the attempts at vocal dexterity that operas ask of them. A couple of my favourite countertenors.

Russell Oberlin - 



Yoshikazu Mera - 




Mera is actually as close to a modern castrato as you are likely to hear, due to a medical condition.


----------



## Ferrariman601 (Oct 10, 2015)

Yes - anybody who can sing should sing.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I fached up the title!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not a big fan, but a countertenor voice worked well in Glass's opera Akhnaten, which I recently listened to. The countertenor of Akhnaten is matched by the contralto of his wife Nefertiti - maybe to portray them as being a couple so in synch with each other that they almost seem to be two halves of the same entity.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

They are an acceptable replacement for castrato singers but I really don´t like baroque operas anyway.


----------



## JohnTozer (Nov 20, 2015)

I find it difficult to credit this poll. Why on earth is it here. And anyway, what is supposed to happen if the answer is no? What prejudice will be exercised next - Mongolian throat singers? I don't particularly like the sound of bass saxophones! But it is of little interest who else doesn't.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

JohnTozer said:


> I find it difficult to credit this poll. Why on earth is it here. And anyway, what is supposed to happen if the answer is no? What prejudice will be exercised next - Mongolian throat singers? I don't particularly like the sound of bass saxophones! But it is of little interest who else doesn't.


Yes, it's pretty pointless, but so is your post and life itself etc.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

To those who dislike countertenors, here's a fine countertenor who I'm sure will open your ears to the wonders of this voice type.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

For the sake of simplicity, I voted No. What we call a countertenor today- a strained, hooty male alto falsettist- is usually to be avoided. I don't know how long this type of singer has existed for, but a CD I have of historical counter tenors has several examples, presumably drawn from the English choral tradition. Hatherley Clarke is among the featured singers, and he sounds fairly similar to the moderns, and certainly no more appealing to my ear:






The once popular Will Oakland also there, and is better- less hooty, clearer diction- and his style is quite unlike what we hear today:






Still, we have to ask what we mean by countertenor: do we necessarily mean a falsettist, or might we include a very high tenor- perhaps corresponding to the historical 'tenore contraltino- who is physically normal and not reliant on falsetto? Gennady Pischaev is an example that springs to mind, and his is a voice I am always glad to listen to. What about very high voiced men who have not undergone a normal puberty and who may or may not use falsetto extensively, e.g. the aforementioned Yoshikazu Mera, and very probably Richard Jose too, who of course sang in a very different style? Mera is interesting- his high notes have an ethereal, Moreschi-like quality, but he probably doesn't sound that much like the great operatic castrati, whose distinctive sound was largely a result of a training regimen that aimed to build power, breath control and ability in florid music, including the composition of ornaments. Without that power (see those amazing barrel chests the castrati had!) Mera is left sounding rather like a woman. A woman's sound is of course aesthetically preferable to that of a falsettist, since the constant use of falsetto produces a displeasing and necessarily constricted tone and greatly limits volume and ability to colour the voice. I would see the countertenor, however we define the term, as a completely legitimate voice type, provided the person in question has a sufficiently high natural range to avoid over reliance on falsetto. Such voices must be incredibly rare, but can be worth the wait. Here's Richard Jose- a slightly ghoulish but fascinating sound:


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Balthazar said:


> Yes to countertenors!
> 
> Philippe Jaroussky is the closest I ever hope to get to hearing the voice of an angel.


Personally I like my angels to sound a little more conventionally masculine- I've always envisioned the heavenly host sounding like a youthful John McCormack- but there's no doubt that the handsome young Mr Jaroussky produces an attractive tone... for a countertenor. The exception that proves the rule!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> Personally I like my angels to sound a little more conventionally masculine- I've always envisioned the heavenly host sounding like a youthful John McCormack- but there's no doubt that the handsome young Mr Jaroussky produces an attractive tone... for a countertenor. The exception that proves the rule!


Not the only exception


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

whatever you do, don't talk smack on countertenors on operatalk (facebook). I innocuously stated "falsetto is overrated"....and like 5 people attacked me like a bunch of jealous, menstruating divas. the best part was that it was all guys. most of the women were like "he's right, gimme some baritone" :lol:


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> Not the only exception


david daniels kinda reminds me of Ewa Podles in a man's body


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

My daughter got me Franco Fagioli's Arias For Caffarelli CD for Christmas. Took me a little time to get used to his voice (about a day), now I can't get enough, I've become a Fagioli fanboy.

The counter tenors have certainly opened up a new area of exploration for me - baroque and early classical opera.

If counter tenors in 'male' roles are too freaky for you then stay with the ladies in breeches.

*Franco Fagioli - 'Vo solcando un mar crudele' from Artaserse (Vinci)*





I have nothing against ladies in trousers, I'm very open minded.

*Simone Kermes - 'Vo solcando un mar crudele' from Artaserse (Vinci)*





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

It took a while for me to get used to Countertenor. At first it was as if I was watching Natalie Dessay sing and Bryn Terfel's voice was coming out of her mouth. 
What helped me was the excellent "The Enchanted Island" DVD Featuring David Daniels.
So I voted yes. Its no different to Boy Soprano really.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Metairie Road said:


> Took me a little time to get used to his voice (about a day), now I can't get enough, I've become a Fagioli fanboy.
> *Franco Fagioli - 'Vo solcando un mar crudele' from Artaserse (Vinci)*
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of his, too. That sensational live performance of "Vo solcando" gives us a fair idea of why the 18th century opera audiences went doolally over superstars like Farinelli in the first place.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't have a problem with countertenors; some of them sound fantastic. I'm not too keen on tenors; I'll think about that a little.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> I don't have a problem with countertenors; some of them sound fantastic. I'm not too keen on tenors; I'll think about that a little.


I like tenors who are masculine and dark and sing with a sense of authority, but overall, I sympathize (low male voices have so much more richness).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> I like tenors who are masculine and dark and sing with a sense of authority, but overall, I sympathize (low male voices have so much more richness).


Specially for you
Best off both worlds :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2016)

I think the tenor of this thread should be countered.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Specially for you
> Best off both worlds :tiphat:


yes, he came to mind immediately. others include
- Franco Corelli (duh lol)
- Anatoly Solovyanenko
- James King
- Set Svanholm 
- Giuseppe Giacomini (he's hit/miss, but when it's a hit.....WOW!)


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I voted *Yes! Countertenors* because I've been enchanted with the singing of *Max Emmanuel Cencic*, also,*Philippe Jaroussky* and, lately, *Jakub Josef Orlinski*. The voices range widely from Max's *mezzo* to Philippe's high soprano,to more *central* Jakub.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Having sung countertenor until I was 40 I have to say yes. To add to those already mentioned I would add Yoshikazu Mera, (he may look like a young lad but he's 49).


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Nope.

They sound thin and weak to me. If someone went around talking in falsetto all day, I'd be inclined to get away from them. That's how I feel about countertenors. They sound like someone trying to goof around.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

adriesba said:


> Nope.
> 
> They sound thin and weak to me. If someone went around talking in falsetto all day, I'd be inclined to get away from them. That's how I feel about countertenors. They sound like someone trying to goof around.


This doesn't sound in the least bit thin or weak to me, and it certainly doesn't sound like someone goofing around.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

NO to countertenors! They suck!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Dim7 said:


> A pure and simple poll.
> 
> My opinion: countertenors creep me out a bit - but in a good way.


Really? What do they make you want to do?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

GreenMamba said:


> Sure, I like them.
> 
> Why would they creep anyone out?


Because they are not as liberal as you in the area of sexual identity, I would guess. Do I need to explain because it's so invisible to you?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> no. they sound gutless, lack resonance and remind me of a middle school boy making sound effects.


Not Robert Plant, by God!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Pugg said:


> No, they don't have to be killed but at least put them on a small island in the Caraïben.
> As long as I never have to listing to them again .


What if we got you a parrot who was played continuous countertenor recordings for his first ten years of life?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Stirling said:


> I met my gf at a Counertenor concert. I also write organ music.


What do you mean by "girlfriend?" What do you mean by "organ?"


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

JohnTozer said:


> I find it difficult to credit this poll. Why on earth is it here. And anyway, what is supposed to happen if the answer is no? What prejudice will be exercised next - Mongolian throat singers? I don't particularly like the sound of bass saxophones! But it is of little interest who else doesn't.


Apparently, you are blind to the obvious effects on many people of a countertenor singing like a female, and all its implications. Bass saxophones carry no such social resonance.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Figleaf said:


> Personally I like my angels to sound a little more conventionally masculine- I've always envisioned the heavenly host sounding like a youthful John McCormack- but there's no doubt that the handsome young Mr Jaroussky produces an attractive tone... for a countertenor. The exception that proves the rule!


As B.B. King said, as long as the angel will "spread its wings" around you, it doesn't matter.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Metairie Road said:


> My daughter got me Franco Fagioli's Arias For Caffarelli CD for Christmas. Took me a little time to get used to his voice (about a day), now I can't get enough, I've become a Fagioli fanboy.
> 
> The counter tenors have certainly opened up a new area of exploration for me - baroque and early classical opera.
> 
> ...


Franco *Fagioli?* You're joking, right?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

adriesba said:


> Nope.
> 
> They sound thin and weak to me. If someone went around talking in falsetto all day, I'd be inclined to get away from them. That's how I feel about countertenors. They sound like someone trying to goof around.


Was Prince a countertenor?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have much dislike for counter tenors too, but have restrained myself from saying much more about it. I ignore them and they ignore me. It works out to mutual benefit. I do allow one counter tenor when I listen to Handel's Julius Caesar in the English translation, as Tolemo is a creep anyway, so fittingly filled by a counter tenor because they creep me out.

They snuck one in at a Messiah concert, and my wife asked me whey a man is standing up but a woman is singing. She didn't know, but was not thrilled about it once I explained.


----------



## VitellioScarpia (Aug 27, 2017)

Well, like many things, they are an acquired taste: they either "speak" or "do not speak" to you. I am tone deaf to them and, believe me, I have tried. I cannot get away from the sound I remember from old ladies singing in church when growing up. :lol:


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I admit that countertenors of the past, like Alfred Deller and, to a slightly lesser extent, Janes Bowman sounded a bit hooty and I coudln't get on with their sound. Then, almost twenty years ago now, a friend took me to the bargain for a concert of music by Vivaldi given by Europa Galante with David Daniels and he completely changed my views on countertenors. He had a voice of great beauty which easily penetrated the hall, allied to wonderful musicality and a great gift for communication. I stayed behind to meet him and buy a signed CD, and I don't think I ever missed any of his London visits after that.

I just don't understand why people have a problem.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I must confess that when I saw Handel's Alcina last year, they had a countertenor. I'd rather have gone the next night when they had an alto. Nonetheless, it was a great performance and the countertenor did a magnificent job.


----------



## Elvira0518 (Mar 1, 2021)

Of course yes, the castrato era has ended(thanks God!).


----------



## Saxman (Jun 11, 2019)

I find that with countertenors, it is very dependent on the sound of each singer. Jaroussky, for example, is one I rather dislike in terms of sound. But Daniels or Cencic (one I'd never heard, posted by Aramis on the first page) sound better to me. Still, I find it fatiguing to listen to them, but then I sometimes find sopranos fatiguing to listen to as well. 

Given a choice, I'd pick a female singer over the countertenor, but selective listening can yield some wonderful results.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Countertenors, of course it is a "yes". While I do prefer a woman's voice for opera instead of a countertenor, I do not have any qualms about this. It's all about the singing. You could have a badly trained mezzo singing a role or a badly trained countertenor.


----------



## cybernaut (Feb 6, 2021)

as a long-time fan of the rock band Yes, I have no problem with counter-tenors.


----------



## BeatriceB (May 3, 2021)

I love countertenors especially the handsome ones


----------



## JackRance (Sep 13, 2021)

I don't understand. Why not?


----------



## JackRance (Sep 13, 2021)

BeatriceB said:


> I love countertenors especially the handsome ones


Are you thinking to Orlinski?


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Yes!

I wouldn't want to listen to Akhnaten with a bass-baritone!


----------

